# R34 GT-R AFTER THE ABBEY TREATMENT



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Latest pictures after the accident:thumbsup: 

See this thread:http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/81805-great-start-holiday.html?highlight=accident










































































Big thanks to Scott @ Abbey for sorting it all out & putting up with me:chuckle: 

Dave:wavey:


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

What can I say Dave.....WOW!!

Really stunning now


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Good lookin GTR


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Simply stunning!


----------



## vipv35 (May 21, 2007)

lower it and it will be a knockout


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Oh, Z for Christmas*

Looking good, Dave. Welcome back.


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Dont lower it.
Can you get over speed bumpers?

Car looks nice!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

It was on the ramps when we were down there on Saturday Dave. Looking very sweet. I have to say that I don't like Z-Tune wings though.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A stunning result 

Terje.


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Lower the car and it will look stunning!
Can you get the TE37's with polished offset on usual order ?

Keep an eye on it - Great car !


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Great car and recovery


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Thanks for all the comments 



> lower it and it will be a knockout


Already been lowered with Tein Superstreet about 30mm any lower & I struggle to get up my drive:nervous: 



> I have to say that I don't like Z-Tune wings though.


Must say I am not convinced either? But then I have not seen it in the flesh yet:bawling: 



> Can you get the TE37's with polished offset on usual order ?


Wheels were standard bronze, but after kerbing them Abbey sorted out the silver rim, not polished though, lots of Meguiars metal polish:clap: 

Dave:thumbsup:


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

That's just gorgeous :thumbsup:


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

nice work


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

You're no man of patience are you? Yesterday I felt sorry for you with the scar on the car's face (Scarcarface  ) and today I am jealous. Wow what a great looking car!


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

LOL, where were those pictures taken... it looks like a travellers campsite or a farmyard...

Lovely car matey.


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

your car was simply sexy....


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

moleman said:


> I have to say that I don't like Z-Tune wings though.


shut up gay boy :chuckle: :chuckle: 

the car looks sweet :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

NICE! Beautiful R34. Push them wheels out and it will be even better.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

> it looks like a travellers campsite or a farmyard


LOL


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Lovely looking car , great stuff.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Looks stunning. Would love the Z tune look for my R34


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Looks amazing, and well done with the results! 

Wait till you see that bonnet in the flesh. 

The Z-tune wings are like Marmite IMO, and I'm also not 100% smitten yet, hence not having them! 

Looks awesome none the less.

P.S. Please get rid of the blue nuts. Black or Silver will look much better IMO


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Fantastic.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

So you crash, and it comes out looking like THAT....RESULT!


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

yes, simply stunning car. i like t z-tune bodykit. nice combination of rims and bodywork.

cheers


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Ahh it looks very good! I also really like the colour. So beautiful


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

hockey-girl said:


> shut up gay boy :chuckle:


Oi, wind it in Hockey-girl. You're the one who drives around in a gayside. lol


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

s2gtr said:


>


Looks a nice one you have there Dave, any engine bay pics?

I noticed at the back of this picture there is a trolley
Is this the one you had to fill up with loot for uncle Tony to go Xmas shopping? :chuckle:  :nervous: :flame:  :shy: :clap: :thumbsup:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

whoflungdung said:


> Is this the one you had to fill up with loot for uncle Tony to go Xmas shopping?


No, it's the one they wheel him back from the pub in.


----------



## shadybeaverguy (Aug 9, 2008)

Where did you get the lip on the rear fenders?


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

shadybeaverguy said:


> Where did you get the lip on the rear fenders?


They were nismo items, sourced & supplied & fitted by Abbey Motorsport:thumbsup:


----------



## Jasoncmor (Feb 16, 2008)

I miss seeing your car around now mate


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Jasoncmor said:


> I miss seeing your car around now mate


Hi:wavey:

So do I:bawling:

Dave.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

I like seeing it around


----------



## shadybeaverguy (Aug 9, 2008)

s2gtr said:


> They were nismo items, sourced & supplied & fitted by Abbey Motorsport:thumbsup:


They look SICK! A really really nice touch! :thumbsup:


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

*Shane* said:


> I like seeing it around


me too


----------



## rubenv (Jun 29, 2009)

stunning r34, greate Z-tune look and amazing wheels:thumbsup:


----------



## kemoute (Oct 25, 2007)

beautifull:thumbsup:


----------



## SirRolf (Oct 23, 2009)

really good looking R34


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

i really like this car.... :thumbsup:


----------

